

Spamming Back - paulasmuth
http://paulasmuth.com/blog/spamming_back/

======
mistercow
>When viewed from the GMail web interface they look totally legitimate, you
can only discover the real sender by looking at the mail headers (and it's not
even easy to show them in GMail anymore).

I had never tried to view headers in the Gmail web interface before, and it
took me literally 5 seconds to figure out how to do it (down arrow next to the
reply button, click "Show original"). Sure, it's not the most obvious feature
on the screen, but that seems reasonable given that most people have no idea
how to interpret that information anyway.

------
verroq
So the spammers can just delete all of the "crap" by deleting posts made by
the same IP address right?

~~~
tg3
>The obvious move was to just fill up their database with crap data, so I
hacked together this little bash script and _handed it out to a few friends_..

Sounds like it will be more than one IP address, but you're right it's
probably not many.

